# Racconti e sberleffi a scuola,



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Lo spunto  mi è venuto leggendo [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] che ricordava un episodio scolastico divertente 
Immagino che ognuno di noi possa raccontare aneddoti divertenti o curiosi che riguardano il periodo scolastico.


" la 4D era la mia classe, una classe piuttosto coesa ma anche eclettica, alcuni dei miei compagni erano dei veri e propri personaggi 
come in tutte le classi c'erano gli  " allergici" allo studio, alla discipline e alle normali regole scolastiche ( poche in verità ) 
Per due dei miei compagni era una vera  scocciatura dover, tra le altre cose, restare in classe fino alle 13.50 quando  l'orario settimanale prevedeva la sesta ora di lezione.
i motivi erano essenzialmente di tempo e logistici, uscendo a quell'ora dall'istituto non avevano la possibilità di prendere l'autobus in tempo utile per tornare a casa ( un paesino della provincia ) ed aspettavano un'ulteriore ora nel piazza le antistante a "rigirarsi i pollici" 

non potevano certo  saltare troppi giorni di scuola, con saline organizzate in quei giorni, senza destare sospetti nelle rispettive famiglie,  quindi verso la fine dell'anno decisero che alla sesta ora del martedì quando faceva lezione  la prof di scienze,molto carina e simpatica ma " fuori come un balcone", si poteva accelerare l'uscita della classe 
così un martedì arrivarono a scuola con una sveglia piuttosto ingombrante che prontamente nascosero in un piccolo sgabuzzino ad uso dei bidelli posto all'inizio del corridoio.

Quel  martedì la campanella dell'uscita scolastica suono' inaspettatamente alle 13.25.
l'insegnante non fece nemmeno caso all inaspettato "anticipo"  ( era prevedibile da una come lei ) 
ma la cosa più divertente fu che uscendo dalla classe ci accorgemmo che tutte le altre classi del piano  si erano riversate nel corridoio verso l'uscita tra il giubilo degli alunni e le perplessità  piuttosto marcate dei prof che cercavano spiegazioni plausibili da Pietro, l'ignaro  bidello,  del piano che aveva un aspetto decisamente spaesato e stralunato.

fu così che il giorno seguente il preside fece una visita a tutte le classi uscite anticipatamente senza permesso, la sveglia nello sgabuzzino era stata scoperta.
Era un preside piuttosto divertito quello che entro' nella nostra classe, disse che non si aspettava certo che l'ideatore della burla si sarebbe fatto avanti e ci informò che avremmo recuperato la sesta ora il mercoledì della settimana seguente (sigh) ora che avremmo utilizzato per pulire le rispettive classi ( meglio che far lezione in fondo )
Si augurava ovviamemte che chi aveva ideato il tutto fosse altrettanto brillante nel profitto scolastico 
i miei due due comoagni  in effetti a fine anno riuscirono ad ottenere la promozione anche se risicata


----------



## MariLea (23 Settembre 2016)

:rotfl:
Però in gamba il preside... avercene!


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però in gamba il preside... avercene!


Era in effetti un preside molto easy con cui si poteva discutere 
oddio noi lo assillavamo, spesso e volentieri mandavamo una delegazione per Contestare qualcosa  o trattare un evento da organizzare a scuola.
alla fine ci chiamò " gli incontentabili " e ci salutava cosi quando ci incrociava  "Toh l'incontentabile signorina tal dei tali, buongiorno " :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (23 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Era in effetti un preside molto easy con cui si poteva discutere
> oddio noi lo assillavamo, spesso e volentieri mandavamo una delegazione per Contestare qualcosa  o trattare un evento da organizzare a scuola.
> alla fine ci chiamò " gli incontentabili " e ci salutava cosi quando ci incrociava  "Toh l'incontentabile signorina tal dei tali, buongiorno " :rotfl:


C'era una pubblicità "gli incontentabili"... mi è venuta spesso in mente negli ultimi mesi su questo forum:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> C'era una pubblicità "gli incontentabili"... mi è venuta spesso in mente negli ultimi mesi su questo forum:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:muoio !


----------



## marietto (24 Settembre 2016)

Quando finii la terza media, non avevo la più pallida idea di cosa volessi fare, nè come studi, nè come mestiere in prospettiva.

Ero uscito con un buon voto, ma non c'erano tante possibilità economiche  in famiglia, quindi dovevo scegliere una scuola che non avesse  l'università come sbocco obbligato e consentisse di iniziare a lavorare  (e guadagnare) presto.

Seguendo l'esempio di alcuni amici più grandicelli mi iscrissi ad un  istituto tecnico, ma in pochissimo tempo capii che non ci ero proprio  tagliato e chiesi di cambiare scuola.

Da studente modello e persona seria :rotfl:  la nuova scuola fu scelta in base al fatto che, visto che all'istituto  tecnico di donne non c'era nemmeno l'ombra, volevo rifarmi nella nuova  scuola, quindi individuai le scuole con percentuale di presenza  femminile più elevata...

Decisi per un Istituto Professionale che era una sorta di ragioneria, ma  offriva la possibilità di smettere alla fine del terzo anno e uscire  con l'attestato anzichè il diploma.

Ero molto carico per il primo giorno nella nuova scuola...

Mi recai all'aula che mi avevano indicato e mi ritrovai davanti una  classe di solo uomini. Venni poi a sapere che quell'anno fecero una  sorta di esperimento e, avendo qualche iscritto di sesso maschile in  più, provarono a mettere in piedi una classe maschile. Il disastro, dal  punto di vista disciplinare, fu di dimensioni epiche... Tanto che  l'esperimento non fu mai più ripetuto negli anni successivi.

Ma intanto ero incastrato... Uscii a controllare il numero dell'aula, ma non c'erano cazzi... Anzi ce n'erano troppi...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quando finii la terza media, non avevo la più pallida idea di cosa volessi fare, nè come studi, nè come mestiere in prospettiva.
> 
> Ero uscito con un buon voto, ma non c'erano tante possibilità economiche  in famiglia, quindi dovevo scegliere una scuola che non avesse  l'università come sbocco obbligato e consentisse di iniziare a lavorare  (e guadagnare) presto.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come hanno potuto avere un'idea del genere?


----------



## Skorpio (24 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Mari Lea ha detto:


> C'era una pubblicità "gli incontentabili"... mi è venuta spesso in mente negli ultimi mesi su questo forum:rotfl:


[video=youtube;5vVT0I-7Bv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vVT0I-7Bv4[/video]


----------



## marietto (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Come hanno potuto avere un'idea del genere?


Fine anni 70, altre convinzioni...  

Volevano levarsi l'etichetta di scuola solo per donne e fare capire che era aperta anche agli uomini.

Ma fu una guerra, 24 adolescenti che pensavano di essersi iscritti al "paradiso della gnocca" e invece...

Figurati l'atmosfera... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quando finii la terza media, non avevo la più pallida idea di cosa volessi fare, nè come studi, nè come mestiere in prospettiva.
> 
> Ero uscito con un buon voto, ma non c'erano tante possibilità economiche  in famiglia, quindi dovevo scegliere una scuola che non avesse  l'università come sbocco obbligato e consentisse di iniziare a lavorare  (e guadagnare) presto.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: mado' che sfiga!!!!


----------



## marietto (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: mado' che sfiga!!!!


Terrificante, vero? :rotfl:

Fortunatamente fu il male di un anno. All'epoca in prima sfoltivano con il machete: da noi un terzo della classe promosso, un terzo rimandato, un terzo bocciato, poi dei rimandati promossi solo la metà. 

In seconda eravamo in dodici e ci "fusero" ad un'altra classe dimezzata, pero' tutta femminile, quindi ci trasformammo in classe mista.

Per la natura della scuola, in terza, le classi venivano modificate in base alle scelte d'indirizzo (da noi pochi cambiamenti alcuni ingressi e qualche uscita). Poi c'era solo una minoranza che continuava in quarta e quinta (in pratica in prima serviva quasi tutto l'alfabeto per designare le sezioni, in quarta e quinta c'erano solo A e B).

Quindi, anche ai fini delle cene di riunione, per me normalmente sono due, quella della terza e quella della quinta.

Uno dei miei compagni è a tutt'oggi il mio miglior amico, e con un pugno di ragazzi e ragazze (con cui siamo stati insieme a scuola dalla prima o dalla seconda) ci incontriamo abbastanza regolarmente ancora adesso...


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Terrificante, vero? :rotfl:
> 
> *Fortunatamente fu il male di un anno. All'epoca in prima sfoltivano con il machete: da noi un terzo della classe promosso, un terzo rimandato, un terzo bocciato, poi dei rimandati promossi solo la metà.
> 
> ...


anche per me fu così classe pressoché ridotta ad un terzo tanto che in seconda ci divisero tra le altre sezioni io capitai nella mitica  sezione D.
la mia migliore amica ha frequentato la mia stessa classe ai superiori 

aneddoto  che la riguarda proprio nel primo giorno di scuola 
primo superiore sezione H 
entro in classe, conoscevo solo due persone dei compagni con i quali presumevo avrei continuato il cammino scolastico 
classe numerosa e mista ( capito @_marietto_ .. Mista ) 
tra gli alunni c'è ne era uno che non riuscivo ad identificare : atteggiamento, voce, abbigliamento e corporatura che mi ricordava una soggetto maschile ma a me sembrava avesse un seno piuttosto prosperoso, vero era che era abbastanza in sovrappeso ... Insomma ero dubbiosa 
l'appello non contribuì a chiarire la cosa perché il prof di matematica si limitò a pronunciare i soli cognomi.
prime due ore con il prof di matematica temutissimo prof della scuola nonché vicepreside ( poi racconterò anche di lui ) 
Alle 10.20 suona la campanella della seconda ora ed inizia la ricreazione 
quella che sarebbe poi diventata la mia migliore amica mi si avvicina e mi chiede se ho da accendere, vuole andare a fumare in bagno, io non fumo ma la accompagno ( nel frattempo un'altra compagna aveva tirato fuori un accendino )
Entriamo nel bagno delle ragazze e tac troviamo a lavarsi le mani l'alunno che mi aveva fatto scaturire dubbi sul dilemma ragazza/ragazzo ma vedendo che era nel bagno femminile decisi che il dubbio era sfatato 
la mia amica invece esclamò, tra il divertito e il titubante  : " eh mi sa che hai sbagliato, il bagno dei ragazzi è 5 metri più avanti nel corridoio " 
risposta :" grazie dell'informazione ma io sono una ragazza, mi chiamo .."... E si presentò 
io guardai la mia amica che stava sbiancando dal l'imbarazzo e cominciava a balbettare scuse infinite, la nuova compagna si affrettò a dire  "non ti preoccupare ci sono abituata " .....è così fu che divenne una delle nostre migliori amiche  nonché nostra guardia del corpo ... Picchiava i maschietti importuni in modo fantastico  
come dire mai fermarsi alle apparenze !!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche per me fu così classe pressoché ridotta ad un terzo tanto che in seconda ci divisero tra le altre sezioni io capitai nella mitica  sezione D.
> la mia migliore amica ha frequentato la mia stessa classe ai superiori
> 
> aneddoto  che la riguarda proprio nel primo giorno di scuola
> ...


C'era abituata :unhappy:


----------



## MariLea (24 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;5vVT0I-7Bv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vVT0I-7Bv4[/video]


Fantastici!  
Incontentabili sempre!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'era abituata :unhappy:


Ma sai la Vi al tempo se ne fregava proprio del suo aspetto fisico, seriamente, poi conoscendola mi accorsi che aveva una maturità intellettiva ed emotiva molto superiore ai suoi coetanei, me compresa  ovviamemte 
aveva una bellissima personalità, qualche anno dopo si trasferì a Bologna con la famiglia, ci tenemmo in contatto un po' poi ci perdemmo di vista.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sai la Vi al tempo se ne fregava proprio del suo aspetto fisico, seriamente, poi conoscendola mi accorsi che aveva una maturità intellettiva ed emotiva molto superiore ai suoi coetanei, me compresa  ovviamemte
> aveva una bellissima personalità, qualche anno dopo si trasferì a Bologna con la famiglia, ci tenemmo in contatto un po' poi ci perdemmo di vista.


Non credo che sia bello averci fatto il callo agli equivoci sull'identità.
È successo anche a me.
Un'amica mi vuole fare conoscere una nuova amica, giocatrice di basket professionista, e mi avverte di stare attenta a non fare gaffe perché la scambiano spesso per un ragazzo. La rassicuro.
Arriviamo sotto casa e un ragazzo si affaccia al finestrino. E io:"E lui chi è?" :unhappy: Era la nuova amica. :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che sia bello averci fatto il callo agli equivoci sull'identità.
> È successo anche a me.
> Un'amica mi vuole fare conoscere una nuova amica, giocatrice di basket professionista, e mi avverte di stare attenta a non fare gaffe perché la scambiano spesso per un ragazzo. La rassicuro.
> Arriviamo sotto casa e un ragazzo si affaccia al finestrino. E io:"E lui chi è?" :unhappy: Era la nuova amica. :unhappy:


Oddio e ti aveva pure avvertito :rotfl::carneval:in effetti capita di fare involontariamente certe figure di merda e ci si sente appunto tali almeno per un po'


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio e ti aveva pure avvertito :rotfl::carneval:in effetti capita di fare involontariamente certe figure di merda e ci si sente appunto tali almeno per un po'


Vabbé ma avresti dovuto vederla


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbé ma avresti dovuto vederla


non lo metto in dubbio, ma appunto ti aveva avvertito  per questo immagino 
solo che la realtà ha superato la tua immaginazione, evidentemente


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non lo metto in dubbio, ma appunto ti aveva avvertito  per questo immagino
> solo che la realtà ha superato la tua immaginazione, evidentemente


Già


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già


Ma la nuova amica si è risentita ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma la nuova amica si è risentita ?


Non lo so. Ha fatto finta di niente.
Poi non ci siamo più viste. Ma anche la mia amica l'ha poi frequentata poco. Avevano interessi diversi.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so. Ha fatto finta di niente.
> Poi non ci siamo più viste. Ma anche la mia amica l'ha poi frequentata poco. Avevano interessi diversi.


Si vede che anche lei era abituata e ha assorbito meglio di te


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si vede che anche lei era abituata e ha assorbito meglio di te


Forse l'ha preso per un complimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse l'ha preso per un complimento.


 O semplicemente sapeva che era ineluttabile che di primo acchito l'avresti rossa per un ragazzo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O semplicemente sapeva che era ineluttabile che di primo acchito l'avresti rossa per un ragazzo


In seguito ha mostrato il suo orientamento. Sinceramente non l'avevo considerato.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In seguito ha mostrato il suo orientamento. Sinceramente non l'avevo considerato.


Beh non è una considerazione immediata, scaturisce  semmai dopo una frequentazione


----------



## Brunetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh non è una considerazione immediata, scaturisce  semmai dopo una frequentazione


No. Ero io una diciottenne ingenua.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Ero io una diciottenne ingenua.


Brunetta ingenua, nun se po' senti


----------



## marietto (27 Settembre 2016)

*In prima - Guerra totale.*

La classe maschile, in una scuola femminile, fu un disastro di dimensioni colossali.

 La nostra classe era il Bronx dell'Istituto. 
I prof, prima di entrare, non dico che si segnassero, ma non eravamo molto distanti.

La scuola a cui mi ero iscritto era in pieno boom a quell'epoca. Oltre alla sede centrale aveva tre succursali di varie dimensioni. Alcune giornate eravamo in sede, in altre venivamo dislocati in una delle succursali, ad un tiro di schioppo dalla sede centrale.

 Questa succursale era stata ricavata in quello che, fino a circa vent'anni prima, era l'Ospedale della città.
 Le nostre due aule principali erano l'ex sala mortuaria, con le pareti completamente ricoperte di legno nero, ed una vecchia camerata che veniva raggiunta tramite una scalinata, separata da tutto il resto; la stanza era lunga e stretta e c'erano due lunghissime file di banchi (tipo 14 banchi uno di fianco all'altro).

 Qui, grazie al continuo svolazzare dei cancellini, battemmo il record scolastico per numero di vetri infranti in un solo anno (almeno finchè i genitori di tutti furono avvertiti che i vetri successivi sarebbero stati addebitati ai ragazzi); il bidello (un signore non più giovanissimo, evidentemente abituato ad atmosfere più ovattate) doveva intervenire diverse volte al giorno per sedare piccole risse e liti che scoppiavano ogni volta che un prof usciva e il successivo non era ancora arrivato. Io credo di aver fatto a pugni più in quell'anno che in tutto il resto della mia vita, precedente o successiva...


----------



## marietto (27 Settembre 2016)

*In prima -  Sexy prof.*

Oggi sarebbe probabilmente considerata una MILF, anche se allora il termine non esisteva.


  Una delle nostre prof era una bionda ben carrozzata, intorno ai quaranta; era una delle pochissime che riusciva a "tenere" la classe... Per lei non era difficile, eravamo tutti li con gli occhi sbarrati ed un sorriso ebete pronto a scattare ogni volta che posava lo sguardo su qualcuno.

 Lei lo sapeva bene e si vestiva per l'occasione, quando aveva lezione con noi. Camicette molto aperte che lasciavano intravedere porzioni del corpo femminile che pochi di noi quattordicenni avevano avuto modo di apprezzare dal vivo, gonne vedo non vedo o pantaloni super attilati; passeggiate molto sensuali lungo l'aula, e pose che mettevano in risalto il decoltè durante le interrogazioni. 

 Lei probabilmente amava molto l'attenzione maschile e in quella scuola le possibilità non erano tante... 

C'era un silenzio innaturale, durante le sue lezioni, ma potrei giurare che si sentiva ululare, in sottofondo...


----------



## marietto (27 Settembre 2016)

*In prima - -Il prof alternativo*

L'altro prof in grado di gestire quella classe di debosciati era un uomo.


  Il prof di Italiano (lo stesso che in seconda, subì lo scherzo che ha ispirato a @_Fiammetta_ questo thread) aveva un metodo tutto suo che comprendeva un certo sarcasmo, umorismo, citazioni da film e da letture sia "colte" che "popolari". 

Non chiamava gli interrogati alla cattedra, ma si sedeva lui di fronte a loro e faceva tenere a uno di noi la classifica delle domande più gettonate (poi chiedeva "Cosa c'è in testa alla hit parade? Bene, dimmi quello....").


  A quei tempi esisteva una rivista satirica molto "forte" come immagini ed argomenti (una cosa più o meno stile Charlie Hebdo, ricordo vignette pesantissime sulla Chiesa cattolica) che si chiamava "Il Male" ; spesso questa rivista veniva portata in classe e ne commentavamo alcune parti.

 Una delle specialità del Male era costruire finte prime pagine di giornali realmente esistenti, riportanti notizie assurde.

 Ricordo una mattina intera a parlare della notizia "Arrestato Ugo Tognazzi, capo delle Brigate Rosse" (alla quale se non sbaglio l'attore, in "complicità" con la rivista, aveva collaborato sottoponendosi ad alcuni scatti fotografici a commento dell'articolo).


  Un modo di far lezione che stimolava modi di ragionare non sempre sollecitati in ambito scolastico...


----------



## marietto (27 Settembre 2016)

*In prima - Il mio compagno di banco.*

Entrando in classe, il mio primo giorno, cercai di evitare di sedermi accanto a quelli che avevano l'espressione da "bulli" e cercai di mettermi vicino a qualcuno che mi risultasse rassicurante a livello umano.

Non avevo ancora riconosciuto il mio compagno d'asilo (e prima elementare) che era destinato a diventare il mio miglior amico da lì all'eternità, ma ebbi comunque naso e scelsi un personaggio fantastico...


  Fisicamente e come modo di fare era una via di mezzo tra il Rick Moranis anni 80 (i cinquantenni o giù di lì lo ricorderanno...)  e il Woody Allen dei primi anni 70. Svelto di lingua e di cervello, sfornava battute e giochi di parole a getto continuo. Col tempo io, lui e il mio (futuro) miglior amico diventammo un trio inseparabile, peccato che non studiasse e che dopo la seconda fu bocciato... 


  Le sue interrogazioni di Storia erano epiche e sono francamente pentito di non averle mai registrate. Il prof (quello di Italiano di cui sopra) faceva una domanda e lui, anzichè fare scena muta, partiva con una versione ultrapersonalizzata... L'insegnante, che non disprezzava l'umorismo, lo incoraggiava, e lui continuava scendendo anche in particolari e minuzie, ovviamente completamente inventati...

 Ricordo che lui parlava infervorato, mentre il prof, a fatica, riusciva a restare serio, ed io nascondevo il volto paonazzo dietro al tendone della finestra cercando di ridere con il minor rumore possibile... Di solito l'interrogazione si chiudeva con un 4, media tra lo zero delle conoscenze e l'otto dell'inventiva.


  Si dedicava anche con buon profitto alle "applicazioni tecniche" con utilizzo della carta, costruendo anche cose abbastanza desuete. Ricordo una giornata  nella quale sedevamo in fondo alla classe e lui continuava ad alzarsi e aprire la finestra. A un certo punto la prof gli gridò "Basta! Smettila di gettare aeroplanini di carta dalla finestra!" e lui rispse: "No prof, si sbaglia, si tratta di elicotterini..."


  [FONT=&quot]Un altro giorno fece dei missili di carta imbevendone la punta con la saliva... A fine ora li lanciammo verso il soffitto (altissimo, era una palazzo antico, quel giorno eravamo in centrale). Rimasero tutti attaccati lassù. Ed erano davvero ben progettati... In quinta ritornai in quell'aula e si trovavano ancora là...  [/FONT]


----------



## brenin (27 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Fine anni 70, altre convinzioni...
> 
> Volevano levarsi l'etichetta di scuola solo per donne e fare capire che era aperta anche agli uomini.
> 
> ...


Beh ma comunque nelle altre classi c'erano gentili pulzelle.... pensa che io ( 10 anni in anticipo ai tuoi ) di ragazze nelle medie e superiori non ne ho proprio viste....


----------



## marietto (27 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Beh ma comunque nelle altre classi c'erano gentili pulzelle.... pensa che io ( 10 anni in anticipo ai tuoi ) di ragazze nelle medie e superiori non ne ho proprio viste....


Certo, ma a quell'età già ti "cagano" poco... Se poi sei di un'altra classe... 

Poi io venivo da una situazione tipo cinque maschi e venticinque donne  (alle medie...)


----------



## brenin (27 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Certo, ma a quell'età già ti "cagano" poco... Se poi sei di un'altra classe...
> 
> Poi io venivo da una situazione tipo cinque maschi e venticinque donne  (alle medie...)


Vero anche quello, diciamo che per me solo  l'ultimo anno di superiori ( quando avevo la patente e 500 di terza mano ) è stata tutt'altra musica.... a nemmeno un chilometro c'erano le Orsoline ( tassativamente femminili ) e la macchina si è rivelata provvidenziale....


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La classe maschile, in una scuola femminile, fu un disastro di dimensioni colossali.
> 
> La nostra classe era il Bronx dell'Istituto.
> I prof, prima di entrare, non dico che si segnassero, ma non eravamo molto distanti.
> ...


ti sei allenato meglio che in palestra mi sa


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

*La contrapposizione - la prof pinguina*



marietto ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe probabilmente considerata una MILF, anche se allora il termine non esisteva.
> 
> 
> Una delle nostre prof era una bionda ben carrozzata, intorno ai quaranta; era una delle pochissime che riusciva a "tenere" la classe... Per lei non era difficile, eravamo tutti li con gli occhi sbarrati ed un sorriso ebete pronto a scattare ogni volta che posava lo sguardo su qualcuno.
> ...


non era nella mia sezione ma era famosa in tutto l'istituto perché era considerata la prof più "strana " della scuola 
soprannome "pinguina" perché si muoveva come un pinguino 
era in realtà una persona che non sapeva tenere "in mano" nessuna delle sue classi, influenzabile in modo estremo ...
intendiamoci nessuna acredine con gli alunni ma erano loro che decidevano lezioni e voti 
quindi capitava che se lei in una interrogazione dicesse " non sei preparato ti metto 4 " l'alunno riusciva a convincerla ad alzare il voto a 6 se non addirittura 7 facendo leva sulla Sua ingenua bontà 
Con lei  le promozioni erano assicurate al 100%


----------



## Leda (27 Settembre 2016)

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] hai un talento narrativo considerevole! E una memoria altrettanto ragguardevole :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe probabilmente considerata una MILF, anche se allora il termine non esisteva.
> 
> 
> Una delle nostre prof era una bionda ben carrozzata, intorno ai quaranta; era una delle pochissime che riusciva a "tenere" la classe... Per lei non era difficile, eravamo tutti li con gli occhi sbarrati ed un sorriso ebete pronto a scattare ogni volta che posava lo sguardo su qualcuno.
> ...


:rofl:

Bell'avatar, che fisico!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Oggi sarebbe probabilmente considerata una MILF, anche se allora il termine non esisteva.
> 
> 
> Una delle nostre prof era una bionda ben carrozzata, intorno ai quaranta; era una delle pochissime che riusciva a "tenere" la classe... Per lei non era difficile, eravamo tutti li con gli occhi sbarrati ed un sorriso ebete pronto a scattare ogni volta che posava lo sguardo su qualcuno.
> ...


In seconda superiore avevo una prof di geografia che era obiettivamente una bella donna e per la quale i miei compagni di classe letteralmemte sbavavano.
tanto che quando c'era lezione con lei i maschietti li trovavi tutti assiepati ai primi banchi con lo sguardo perso ...sognanti .... Ci sta che se qualcuno gli avesse chiesto ma che insegna questo prof ? La risposta sarebbe stata "boh, insegna " 
non era inusuale peraltro che mentre lei svolgeva lezione entrasse in classe qualche alunno delle classi superiori (che stava perdendo tempo in corridoio per saltare parte della lezione) il quale esordiva con un saluto ammirato e faceva con domande improbabili o banali tanto per .... Avere l'occasione di rimirare la sua maglietta aderente 
Lei devo dire che sapeva gestire bene questa situazione


----------

